# Springfield XD Tactical 45 acp owners



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

I just purchase a XD and need some ammo input from you 
Springfield XD Tactical 45 owners. What Target and hollow point ammo does your gun like?


----------



## jpwalnuthill (Feb 12, 2010)

*XD*

pm sent


----------



## AAR (Mar 15, 2011)

I sold mine (damn do I regret that!!) but mine shot the cheap winchester big boxes from Wal Mart without any issues. Matter of fact, that thing would eat anything!


----------



## milesvdustin (Jun 25, 2011)

Just like AAR, my XD .45 takes any brand ammo I can get my hands on. Never jams, stovepipes, nothing. I usually shoot federal or that blazer brass crap and it always works well. Mine is very accurate, too.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

AAR said:


> I sold mine (damn do I regret that!!) but mine shot the cheap winchester big boxes from Wal Mart without any issues. Matter of fact, that thing would eat anything!


*X2, Mine shoots anything I put in it , never jams.*


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks guys that makes me feel even better about my purchase.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

i have 3 xd's

i traded my xd *Tactical* 45 for the compact 45

xdsc9
xdsc40
xdc45acp

they eat anything i feed them

80% are my reloads


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

I got it for the house if I was going to carry it I would do the compact. I went acadamy and got me a 100 target rounds to run through it. Fun in the sun.


----------



## Embry (Sep 21, 2010)

*I own a xd .45 tac*

Mine shoots the only it doesnt like is those swc bullets... It catches on the lip of the bullet for some odd reason... But it has cleanly shot everything else i love it


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

I DID HAVE AN ISSUE WITH SWC i the past BUT THEY WERE SEATED FOR MY OLD SF1911 most of the time if it fit that barrel it worked in any 45acp i had 

after i seated them just a little deeper and ran them through a lee carbide loaded round sizer they work good , im working on getting away for swc all together just because there is a chance it might ftf.

FYI this lee sizer die has worked very well for me i have a case gauge and have had some 45,40SW, 44 act up even though they pass the case gauge check.

i picked up the lee die that sizes the loaded round and so far my troubles have left. i use one for 45acp, 40sw/10MM, 44 mag (loaded for the DE) MY 629 wouldn't need it.

get you some 250 gr RN and see how you like them, mine likes them and my 1911 loves them, slow hard hitting bullet. i have gone up to a 260gr

the carbide sizer die just makes the round fit , some might say it is just squeezing the bullet and making it work but i say it is better then a jam or having to pull 2-10 bullets that FTF
IT also gives a fact crimp also. I HAVE HAD SOME LEAD OUT OF ROUND AND THIS DIE JUST MAKES THEM WORK

and the case gauge i used is a Dillon so it should be up to spec's

*we all should get together one day and go shooting make a day of it . should be interesting and a learning experience as well*


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks for the imfo. We can go out to our range at the plant, it is not far from you.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

is that the paper mill plant range, i heard one was up there somewhere but was for shotgun


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

No it is the Solutia well now it is the Ascend plant. We can shoot anything up to 300 yards. My bad on being close to you I was for some reason thinking you lived in Cantoment.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

nothing is close to be but *BS* but have truck will travel

maybe we could get a group shoot together, i got an email on the Pensacola club is going to be open to the public sunday 24th for a trap shoot, would like to make that i here there club is nice


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

PM sent


----------

